# Growth hormone



## Ron1198s (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm 27 and go to the gym 6 times a week. I'm thinking about doing a course of gh. Will I see any fat loss and muscle growth in this time or do I need to take a few courses to get any benefit. I weigh 79kg and am about 17% body fat if this makes a difference.


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

how tall are you mate?


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

How long was you planning on running the growth for matey?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

If you diet and train right, time your dosing right - gh for fat loss will be very effective!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

does gh have the same sides as aas?

Sorry to hijack


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

No

Only possible side from gh i know of is carpel tunnel syndrome


----------



## Ron1198s (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm 175cm. I was going to take 2iu in morning and 2iu at night. I'm wanting to strip some fat but mostly want muscle growth. What would be the minimum time I'd need to take it for?


----------



## Ron1198s (Jun 22, 2011)

So you take it everyday or do you alternate days? I've heard someone say take it for 6 days then have a day off.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

5 days on 2 off for 6 months

Nice


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Personally I'd say you want more dosing to see any significant muscle growth.......


----------



## Ron1198s (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks. I'm living in saudi Arabia at the minute and price is a major factor here. £400 a course. If I need to take it for 6 months is their a cheaper way of getting it?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

You could always try getting someone out of Saudi who you trust to purchase and send it to you..........No further price discussion please gents, against board rules


----------



## Ron1198s (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry about that. Don't know anyone who can get it back home.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

No worries. You're better running a lower dose for longer rather than a higher dose for a shorter period IMO anyways.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

So that's the only possible side??? I'd love to read your leaflet that comes with your GH


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

energize17 said:


> No
> 
> Only possible side from gh i know of is carpel tunnel syndrome


You can get many sides from gh, enlarged organs for one. I myself have been diagnosed with symptoms of this without going into too much detail


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Robsta said:


> You can get many sides from gh, enlarged organs for one. I myself have been diagnosed with symptoms of this without going into too much detail


How long you been using GH Robsta and what sort of doses?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Up to 20 iu per day at one point..............so there's a lesson for you guys in that. I have been off it for quite a while now but will start back as soon as I get back to serious training........not at 20iu tho


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

only thing that would put me of gh is price "length of time x price = big wallet!"


----------



## RSHC (Feb 4, 2011)

So do you guys think growth hormone can lead to increased lean muscle? I've seen a lot of reports stating any weight gain is only from water weight and growth of internal organs and connective tissues, with it's only good use being for fatloss:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

how long you been training for?


----------



## muscle72 (Jun 18, 2010)

Just bought some gh from sweden but made for USA Market sorono, 156iu per box, getting pains in my hand been on 6 weeks 6pm every day, anyone getting same ? Anyone


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I had bad hands and numbness on hyge. Sometimes so bad I'd wake up and struggle to sleep.

Although it's a bonus when knocking one out as it my hands were numb lmao :lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

RSHC said:


> So do you guys think growth hormone can lead to increased lean muscle? I've seen a lot of reports stating any weight gain is only from water weight and growth of internal organs and connective tissues, with it's only good use being for fatloss:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


i think its never going to put muscle on, but works very well with insulin- insulin can make your huge... but fat- so GH is essential here, work very well together; without insulin, GH does very little for muscle growth in my opinion.

i use it, and will prob do so until i die, or gene technology advances as my aches and pains don't exist when i'm on it (all my spinal injuries are pain free on it); however, i know my muscle mass comes from test and 'slin.. but the reason i'm not obese from 'slin is alternating DNP/GH.


----------



## Ron1198s (Jun 22, 2011)

I will read the post below and do exactly the same.....

You cannot suggest nor ask for sources, or it will result in a permanent ban......


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

I will read the rules regarding suggesting sources or I will end up getting a ban for it..........

Come on dude, seriously.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm closing this thread due to the two post above............

Guys, read the rules for your own sakes.......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

closed


----------

